# Kuk Sool Won official 6 DVD set



## amishman (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw on the kuksoolwon.com web site that there is an official 6 DVD set that sells for like $180. Anyone here own or view these DVDs? Are they a step by step through all belt level stuff needed for Kuk Sool Won or ?? Just curious if they are a good addition to both training at a Kuk Sool school and also viewing the DVDs for backup measures.

Just curious how good the set is and if it is worth the $180.

Are they in English or English subtitle?

tj

*The one I am referring to is found on this link.
http://www.kuksoolwon.com/Merchant2...1&Product_Code=DVD_SET&Category_Code=VIDEO_01


----------



## stoneheart (Aug 10, 2007)

Amishman, unfortunately this forum doesn't have many Kuk Sool people that I have noticed.  You might need to ask your question on another forum like MAP.  I'd certainly be interested in the answer to your question myself.  I train in Okinawan karate, but I have a large collection of martial arts videos from a wide variety of styles, since it's always fun to see how other arts do things.


----------



## amishman (Aug 10, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> Amishman, unfortunately this forum doesn't have many Kuk Sool people that I have noticed.  You might need to ask your question on another forum like MAP.  I'd certainly be interested in the answer to your question myself.  I train in Okinawan karate, but I have a large collection of martial arts videos from a wide variety of styles, since it's always fun to see how other arts do things.



Thanks...

Yup, I posted over on MAP also and have a couple answers.  One says they like the tapes and are useful as backup and the other basically said save the money although they do have some good stuff on them.  I myself like to re-inforce stuff I have learned by watching videos at night when not training so that is why I was curious.  I am not even in Kuk Sool Won but was curious about the videos anyway.

tj


----------



## Art of the Warrior (Aug 17, 2007)

The official WKSA dvds are the techniques within the system, forms  and a brief history.  The DVD set are old VHS tapes transfered over to DVD.  The tapes were orginally created in the late 80's (I believe).  

The United Martial Science Federation has an updated DVD series of the same techniques in a more interactive DVD format.  It does not include any of the historical information though.  Just the Forms and techniques.  Everything is preformed by Chief Master Marlin Sims (7th Dan).

You can view the link here 

http://www.familymartialart-kuksool...?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FMA&Category_Code=dvd


I have both sets.


----------



## Sabunimfrank64 (Jan 20, 2018)

amishman said:


> I saw on the kuksoolwon.com web site that there is an official 6 DVD set that sells for like $180. Anyone here own or view these DVDs? Are they a step by step through all belt level stuff needed for Kuk Sool Won or ?? Just curious if they are a good addition to both training at a Kuk Sool school and also viewing the DVDs for backup measures.
> 
> Just curious how good the set is and if it is worth the $180.
> 
> ...


Yes they teach step by step in english


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 20, 2018)

Sabunimfrank64 said:


> Yes they teach step by step in english


You've made a common mistake - many of us did it when we first joined - you've replied to a very old thread (last post is over 10 years ago, in this case). You can see the date of each response at the top of the response (on a computer - it probably shows in a different spot on a tablet or phone). And you can see the last reply date for a thread on the right side (again on computer browser) when looking at a list of threads.


----------

